# 03 Prairie 650 won't move in high or low, but will move in reverse



## HondaGuy

I'm 99% certain that I'm gonna wind up with this bike on Tuesday, trading the Popo in my sig for it. Its got a tranny problem, I'm not exactly certain of the exact symptoms like noises or things like that, but I do know the bike will go into reverse and move just fine, but will not go into High or Low gear and move at all. I've downloaded the service manual and looked through it a little, and I've done some searching but didn't really see an answer. Anyone have any suggestions on what could be causing the problem? I'll be checking it out and probably making the deal Tuesday, even if I don't want to or can't afford to fix it, I am certain I can part out the Kawi for more money then I could the Popo, but I'd really like to fix it as it has some mild motor work done already and I've been told that it would scoot pretty good. I'll give you guys some more details about the problem Tuesday. Thanks.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

If you get it you will be rebuilding the transmission  the two bevel gears are broken , You can def. make more money off of the P650 than the ''weedeater" if you part them out


----------



## HondaGuy

Dangit lol, was really hoping there would be a simpler answer lol. Oh well, nothing a little work won't fix. I'll post a more thurough description of the problem and pics of it when I get it tomorrow.


----------



## MeanGreenMan

hondarecoveryman said:


> the two bevel gears are broken


Never seen broken bevel gears on P650 or any BFs yet.
But I've seen below with the said symptom (no forward):

Broken input gear:









Forward Hi/Lo gear spacer:









Either of above or both can be broken.

Only way to find out is to split the case.


MGM


----------



## HondaGuy

Ok thanks man.


----------



## jv2cat

Corey, are you using this as a trail bike or another mudder? You can slip in a Teryx Bevel Gear and end up with 14.5% reduction..


----------



## HondaGuy

Nah, I did think about that, but this is gonna be a trail bike. I need something to satisfy my need for speed lol, I've been too long without a sporty bike. I love my Rancher and wouldn't trade it for anything, but still, quoting Ricky Bobby "I wanna go fast!"


----------



## HondaGuy

Ok I got a parts question, say I found a Brute 750 bottom end for sale with a bad crank but good tranny, could I at least use the transmission internals out of the 750 in my Prairie? Or for that matter use the 750 bottom end with the P650 crank in it? I still haven't got it all apart, but I might actually pull the motor off the bike Sat to start digging into it to see what I've got to work with.


----------



## HondaGuy

Ok, its been a long time coming, but I'm finally gonna be working on the ol Prairie. Got some work done to her tonight, got the front end stripped down. Planning on pulling the motor tomorrow. I've got to say that the more I dig into this bike the more I find that I like about it.

Got a couple pics, more to come.


----------



## rmax

you can swap out all parts from 750i to the 650sra except the heads, all tranny gears will be the same


----------



## HondaGuy

Thanks for the info, I figured that would be the case just wasn't sure. Got a lil more done today, not as much as I wanted to get done, but time ran a bit short on me.


----------



## rmax

750 has a 85mm bore /66mm stroke. 650 80mm bore/ 63mm stroke, anyone know where the 3mm difference comes from crank or rods, as the cylinders an pistons are the same execept for bore


----------



## HondaGuy

I honestly don't know, but I would have to guess the crank would be the reason for the 3mil difference.

I got the cases split today, didn't find any suprises, but I did find a bunch of little metal pieces resting at the bottom of the engine, a bearing that had a splitting headache, and several gears missing pieces. Fortunately, aside from a few scratches the cases didn't get damaged at all, the shafts are still good, and the engine rotating assembly is in very good shape, timing chains are fairly recent, as are the camshafts, but I can't tell if they are stock or aftermarket. I'm gonna be throwing a set of 11-1 pistons in it to replace the stockers.


----------



## Travis mcclain

jv2cat said:


> Corey, are you using this as a trail bike or another mudder? You can slip in a Teryx Bevel Gear and end up with 14.5% reduction..


----------



## Travis mcclain

I had an 05 Kawasaki Prairie and my son had threw it in reverse while going forward it would go in reverse but not high or low it just made a grinding noise it ended up buring the clutch up I filed the burs down and fixed it something you may look into


----------

